# How Many Washers In Your Equalizer?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

*How many spacer washers are you using for tilt adjustment in your Equalizer hitch head?*​
*How many?*

Less than 419.09%419.09%5436.36%6218.18%7218.18%819.09%More than 800.00%


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The Equalizer manual says 4 minimum to 8 maximum.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmmm, will have to check with Camping world again, there is only 3 in mine and they set it up.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

6 in mine. The dealer set it up with 4.....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I had five with my 1/2 ton burb and a 26rs and the same setup worked with my 3/4 ton Avalanche and two bigger trailers.

John


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Dealer set mine up with 5 but I think I'm going to try 6 on the next run.


----------

